# Looking for a Rescue in New Jersey



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone know of any rescues needing a home in South Jersey? My groomer called me today saying one of her clients who lost their maltese a year ago are ready for another one....yikes...now to find them one!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Edie wrote about a dog in Tom River, NJ which she was looking for transport help to get to a foster in Pennsyvania. I don't know the geography in that area--but perhaps you could help cut out the middleman?  That is, if the lady would meet AMAR criteria? 

Edited to add: Here's the thread about that need for transport: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/174090-transport-help-needed.html


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

And here I thought you were going to add one more so you could get more carriers!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pat, the dog we have being surrendered is an 8 yr old male. Very nice boy, under 8 lbs. Is that something your friend might be interested in?? Let me know.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Pat, the dog we have being surrendered is an 8 yr old male. Very nice boy, under 8 lbs. Is that something your friend might be interested in?? Let me know.



My groomer is going to give me their phone # so I can talk with them personally. Then I can get a handle more on what they want. I really think they want me to come up with a breeder with a pretty little puppy for a good price. .....that's not gonna happen on a moments notice!!! :blink:


----------

